# Animas Sports Weekend, Loughborough, 6th - 8th June 2014



## Copepod (May 26, 2014)

It's too late to apply for a place now, but is anyone going to the Animas Sports Weekend (for people with type 1 diabetes) at Loughborough, 6th - 8th June 2014?


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2014)

Anyone going?


----------



## VanessaK (May 27, 2014)

Yes I am, I managed to get a place after being on the waiting list  should be really helpful and informative as I am newish to the pump and exercising has not be easy so far this year


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2014)

Enjoy !!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 31, 2014)

Copepod said:


> It's too late to apply for a place now, but is anyone going to the Animas Sports Weekend (for people with type 1 diabetes) at Loughborough, 6th - 8th June 2014?



When you posted this info it was the first I had heard about it. 
Hope all those going enjoy themselves though.


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> When you posted this info it was the first I had heard about it.
> Hope all those going enjoy themselves though.



I think it happens every year Sue, a few people have been to it in the past and given it a lot of praise


----------



## Copepod (May 31, 2014)

It seems not to be advertised, but notified by word of mouth. I only learned because of a post on another forum. 

As there are only spaces for, I think, about 30 delegates, I guess Animas fears being over-run with applicants.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2014)

Not long now, hope u got ya bag packed


----------



## VanessaK (Jun 5, 2014)

Bag half packed am looking forward to it


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2014)

VanessaK said:


> Bag half packed am looking forward to it



Hope it goes well Vanessa


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2014)

Let us know how you get on pls   Am going to work in Leeds tomorrow for the day & up at 6. Rewire   Will be thinking I had got a place


----------



## VanessaK (Jun 8, 2014)

*Brilliant, Inspireing, Amazing*

Those are just a couple of words for this weekend I could go on.... Please if you get the chance to go next year I would definitely recommend that you do. The talks are informative and indepth. The sports workshops were great I did Spinning first, then Running then Yoga you can do that how you want try and keep up with the instructors (Not me in spinning its a killer!) running went at my own pace and had a lovely chat along the way, Yoga was brill after all that mostly just lying around which was excellent  (I know yoga is hard normally but I think she took pity on us and let us lie down! )Then feedback sessions, very inspireing talks from Roddy Riddle who completed the Marathon Des Sables - Amazing! and Terrence Teixeria who's a marathon runner should be able to google them . Food most importantly was lovely lots of variety. Accomodation really nice and comfortable. All I can say is that I am very lucky to have been able to attend last year when I was on MDI and then again after being on the waiting list this year and with the changeover to the pump I got so much more and it has spurred my training back into action.....Maybe not tomorrow though as I am a bit knackered and stiff! Just brilliant !!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2014)

Pleased it went well Vanessa. Sounds good. Did you get blood monitered when you where doing these sports & will you be getting any results ?  Don't work to hard tomorow


----------



## VanessaK (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes sorry forgot to mention they did monitor bloods during each exercise so at beginning, during and end also needed to know what Basel reductions were used so I for example used a 50% reduction starting at 1 hour before exercise. We don't get the data but we could see ourselves when we were giving bloods how it was going  it was funny though to see so many people testing and everyone had the same sort of moans I.e because we were exercising blood was flowing more easily, fingers were a bit sore etc


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope there wasn't any vampires about. It is good when there are other people about doing the same thing as you. looking after each other etc


----------

